# ISO Beer Can Chicken Preparation Information



## legend_018 (May 17, 2007)

On Sunday I'm thinking about making Katie E beer can chicken. I have a chicken in the freezer. It doesn't say how much it weights. I just weighed it "frozen" and with wrapper on and it went almost to 4 lbs. I have a couple simple questions.

1. Can I put that in the refrigerator now in anticipation to cook it Sunday and/or Monday the latest? It's VERY frozen. Usually the day of, I take it out and put it in a sink of cold water until it defrosts.

2. When you put the beer can in the chickens cavity - the top of the can where all the whole's are goes facing upward right? I know it sounds silly, but you never know. 

3. Will I have to worry about pouring water into the pan every once in awhile. I know sometimes when I cook chicken, I have to do that or the pan gets dry and so on. 

4. What degrees would be good for the oven? 

This is being cooked in the oven, not on a grill. When I'm food shopping tomorrow I think I'll be the 8 inch square aluminum pan.

Thanks for your help!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2007)

1.  Yes.  IT will take several days to defrost.
2.  Yes, again.  Hole side up
3.  It depends on how much water you add to begin with
4.  I like to cook chicken at high temperatures.  Try 400F

Good luck with your chicken.


----------



## legend_018 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response!!!!


----------



## Katie H (May 17, 2007)

Legend, I've cooked about the same sized chicken in the oven, too.  I've never had to add any liquid to the pan when it cooks.  Much of the fat/juice drains _down_ from the chicken into the pan.

Sometimes I defat those fat/juices and make a nice sauce or gravy to serve with the chicken.

Good luck.  It's one of our most favorite ways to cook chicken inside or out.


----------



## Caine (May 17, 2007)

Pan?  What pan?  "Beer Butt" chicken is made with a beer can, and the beer can should be about half full. Of  beer!  That's the only moisture you need.

Oh, and please don't do what Paula Deen did when she made Beer Butt chicken. She poured half of the beer out of the can, down the kitchen snk!  I screamed! I cried! I sent her a message through her aunt to tell her how displeased I was. 

BTW: I have always dreamed of doing this with a small turkey and a can of Fosters!


----------



## pacanis (May 17, 2007)

One of the recipes I saw for BC chicken called for liquid in the pan and the skin did not get crispy like I like, so I start out with it dry now.
Buy yourself some throwaway pie tins. Why make more work for yourself? just set the pie tin on a small cutting board to carry the chicken around and slide it onto the rack.  Unless you are going to make the gravy like Katie mentioned.


----------



## legend_018 (May 17, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Pan?  What pan?  "Beer Butt" chicken is made with a beer can, and the beer can should be about half full. Of  beer!  That's the only moisture you need.



I was planning on placing the chicken on a disposable 8 inch square aluminum pan, which Katie explains when she describes how she does hers. She said it can be done in the oven or grill.


----------



## carolelaine (May 17, 2007)

I don't add liquid to the pan and I use foil pie pans.  Whatever you do if you follow Katie's instructions it will be good.


----------



## mudbug (May 17, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> I have always dreamed of doing this with a small turkey and a can of Fosters!



I believe you owe it to all of us to try this and report back, Caine.


----------



## legend_018 (May 17, 2007)

I will report back. I think I'm making it on Sunday. If not, Monday the latest - hopefully.


----------



## Caine (May 17, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I believe you owe it to all of us to try this and report back, Caine.


 
Okay, I'll think about it. How much does a 40 ounce Fosters sell for, anyway?


----------



## mudbug (May 17, 2007)

C'mon, Caine.  You know you don't care. Go nuts and buy the whole six-pack.


----------



## StirBlue (May 17, 2007)

Caine:  Try using a 46oz juice can for a turkey or a #303 can.  Just remove the contents, rinse and fill with what you want.  The 46oz can would make a better stand for balancing the turkey.  

For a small bird, use a can of Red Bull + !


----------



## Caine (May 17, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> For a small bird, use a can of Red Bull + !


 
Red Bull? Geez, what would you call that, Thunderbutt chicken?


----------



## StirBlue (May 17, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Red Bull? Geez, what would you call that, Thunderbutt chicken?


 
I don't know Caine but you want to go easy on the gravy makings.


----------



## legend_018 (May 20, 2007)

*one more question about temperature*

I was just looking at some chicken cooking sites and was wondering...

Is that a good place to take the chickens temperature? What if it was a small bird?

See about 3rd picture down on the right hand side. It shows a temperature guage

Roast Chicken Made Better, Start to Finish


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2007)

Yes.  It is recommended that you test the temperature in the thickest part of the thigh.  You should be careful not to hit bone as that can give you a false reading.


----------



## legend_018 (May 20, 2007)

*results of BEER CAN chicken*

The beer can chicken came out VERY juicy. A few problems i ran into

1. The can was hard to get in there "lol". Maybe a skinnier can next time. But i did get it jammed up there. The can bent a little in the process. 

2. The thigh was small. This is concidered one of the smallest chickens you can buy I think. I tried the thermometer in the thigh but it registered at 166 an hour later and I just knew it wasn't done. I put it in a thick part of the breast and it was about 145 or so. Left it in there until 166 and than took out and covered with tinfoil while I made gravy and cooked the rolls. Total time in oven did end up being an hour and half on 375 degrees.

That's about it pretty much. WOW JUICY!!!!!! The mashed and carrots came out good too. I threw the carrots in with the chicken after the chicken had been cooking for about 1/2 hour to 45 minutes. 
OH YUM
I couldn't stop eating it.


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2007)

That's great!  Congrats.


----------

